# I'm going to hijack my old web sites :)



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a couple of old web sites and a message board that still get traffic even though I haven't touched or looked at them in a long time. I used to be active on them. I'm gonna hijack them and put ads and links for my t-shirt site on them 
he he he he. Yeeeehhhaaaaaaa!!!


----------

